# Check out this vid



## DZLife (Dec 28, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=24631037">http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea ... D=24631037</a><!-- m -->

Check out this vid....startled me..ad the I was like woaah.


----------



## Mike (Dec 28, 2007)

WOOOOOAH!!!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang it. I had my speakers up to the max and I played that. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## DZLife (Dec 28, 2007)

sry lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 28, 2007)

That thing made a slight impact, loud too. lol


----------



## DZLife (Dec 28, 2007)

I want to shop that vid and make it George Bush Jr. instead of that lil silo


----------

